
Ask HN: How Are You Doing? - grilledchickenw
It&#x27;s been a few months since WFH&#x2F;lockdown&#x2F;quarantine, and I&#x27;m wondering, at an individual level, how everyone is doing in this new state of WFH and uncertainty.<p>I&#x27;ve been a dev for a decade, and I love my job, but for the first time, I&#x27;m feeling what I think is a slow burnout. It feels like it&#x27;s due to a combination of many different things, both from outside work and inside, all interacting in strange ways.<p>Coincidentally, a few of my immediate peers are in a similar boat for their own reasons, one of whom has taken some time off work as well. I think the isolation is taking a toll even on those who didn&#x27;t think it&#x27;d be an issue. It definitely has on me.<p>How are <i>you</i> doing?
======
AnimalMuppet
I feel a bit weird.

Nothing's wrong. I'm not laid off or fired. I'm not sick. I'm not broke. I'm
not having trouble with the people at home when I'm there all the time. I
just... I don't know. Life seems to have lost some of its texture, or
something. It feels kind of dull.

~~~
discordance
Yeah I can relate to that. Often feeling like days are going by without much
recognition or differentiation between them.

